# Famous People Owning Skylines?



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Are there any???

I had heard a romour the "Big Boned" Crooner Rick Waller owns a BB R34 GTR... At least i know that if he can fit in one i bloody well can... 

Any more???

I thought Paul Walker was interested in buying one after seeing Sumo Powers (Andy NOT Rick Waller LOL  ) And playing with the one in the film...

There has to be more of them with taste...


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Paul Walker has had one for a while now i believe, quite a nice one aswell.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

im famous
ive been on roads from hell with my gtr 

ah well its a start 

lee


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Paul Walker ?

Who's he then?

I obviously don't get out much..  

Vincenzo


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

stars alongside Vin Diesel in 'The Fast and the Furious'


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*aha!*

Alan Partridge a.k.a. Steve Coogan owned a R34 GTR.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Jonah Lomu owns one
as did Jonny Herbert and Daly Thompson


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Not enough skylines in this list. Some people have no taste eh...

Jay Kay (Jamiroquai) 
BMW 2002 Turbo 
Ferrari 330 GT 
Lamborghini Diablo VT 
Aston Martin DB5 
Ferrari F355 
Ferrari Enzo (Black and No. 399 the last of the production run) 
Suzuki GSX-R1000 "Rizla" Superbike Replica 

Johnny Herbert (Ex F1 Driver) 
Nissan Skyline GT-R (R33) 

"Iron" Mike Tyson (Hard Man) 
Ferrari F50 (Black) 

Eddie Irvine (Ex F1 Driver) 
Ferrari 288 GTO 

Nick Mason (Rock Legend) 
Ferrari 250 GTO (Red) 
Ferrari F40 
Ferrari Dino 246 GTS 
Bugatti 35B 
Maserati 250F 

Bernie Ecclestone (F1 Supremo) 
Mercedes-Benz Maybach 

Jay Leno (Chat Show King) 
Honda Insight 
McLaren F1 
Duesenberg SJ (Black) 
Bugatti Type 57 SC Atlantic 
Mercer Raceabout 
Stanley Steamer 
Lamborghini Miura 
Baker Electric 
Bentley 8.0L 
AC Cobra 427 Replica
Maybach

Eric Clapton (Guitarist and Singer) 
Ferrari Enzo (Yellow) 
Ferrari 360 Modena Spyder 
Ford Coupe "40 (Custom, Black) 

Paul Walker (Fast & Furious Actor) 
Porsche 996 GT3 
Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec II (R34) 

Sultan of Bruneis Brother (Got Oil?) 
x3 Ferrari F40s (Red, White, Black) 
x5 Ferrari F50s (Red, Silver, Black, Yellow, White) 
x3 Ferrari 456GT Venices (Estate) 
x3 Ferrari 456GTs (Saloon/Sedan) 
x3 Ferrari 456GTs (Convertibles) 
x2 Ferrari Mythos" (Red, Blue) 
Ferrari FX (Red) 
Aston Martin AM2 (Red) 
Bentley Java 
Bentley Java (Estate, Silver) 
Bentley Grand Prix 
Bentley Pegasus (Estate) 
Rolls Royce Limo (Black) 
Bentley Dominator (SUV) 
Mercedes-Benz Pullman (Replica) 
Mercedes-Benz 300SL (Replica based on 500SL) 
x6 Dauer 962s (Red, Yellow etc.) 
x8 McLaren F1s inc. LM Versions (Black etc.) 

Edison Chan (Canto Pop Star) 
Ferrari 360 Modena (Blue) 

Nicholas Tse (Canto Pop Star) 
Ferrari 360 Modena (Black, Crashed) 
Audi RS4 (Blue) 

David Beckham (Footballer) 
Ferrari 550 Maranello 
Aston Martin DB-7
Chrysler Voyager (Black) 
Mercedes-Benz S500 (Silver) 
Aston Martin V8 Volante (Red) 
Range Rover V8 Vogue 
BMW 540i 
BMW 750i 
BMW X5 
Ferrari 360 Modena Spyder 
Lincoln Navigator 
TVR Cerbera 
Porsche 996 Turbo 
Jaguar XKR 

Ryan Giggs (Footballer) 
Aston Martin DB7 

Funkmaster Flex (Hip Hop Deejay) 
Chevrolet Impala SS (Red) 
Plymouth Duster (Plum Crazy Purple) 

Cameron Diaz (Movie Star) 
Porsche 996 Carrera
Toyota Prius 

Bruce Willis (Rugged Action Hero) 
Cadillac Escalade 

Steven Spielberg (Director Supremo) 
Lexus SC430 

Ice-T (Rapper) 
Ferrari 360 Modena 

Cher (Singer) 
"56 Ford F-100 Pickup 

Kiefer Sutherland (Brat Pack Actor) 
Porsche Boxster S 

"Coolio" (Rapper) 
Hummer 

Judge Reinhold (Beverley Hills Cop Stalwart) 
BMW M3 (E36) 

Billy Gibbons (ZZ Top Frontman) 
"CadZZilla" (Custom "49 Cadillac) 
"Kopperhead" (Custom "50 Ford) 

Ralph Lauren (Upmarket High Street Fashion Designer) 
Bugatti Type 57SC Atlantic (Black) 
Mercedes-Benz SSK 
Ferrari Enzo 

Nicholas Cage (Actor) 
Lamborghini Miura SV 
Jaguar D-Type 
Bugatti Atalante coupe 

Bill Gates 
Porsche 959 

Hugh Grant 
Aston Martin V12 Vanquish 

Sharon Stone 
Aston Martin DB7 

JLO 
Bentley Azure Mulliner (2-door Convertible) 

Britney Spears 
Porsche 996 Carrera 4 Tiptronic 

Ben Affleck 
Aston Martin DB7 

Brad Pitt 
Mercedes-Benz G500 

Madonna 
Mini Cooper 

Nicholas Cage 
Cadillac Eldorado -55 (Red) 

Drew Barrymore 
BMW M3 Convertible 

Liam Howlett (The Prodigy) 
McLaren F1 
TVR Speed 12 

Martin Brundle (Ex F1 Racer turned great commentator) 
BMW X5 4.8is 

Ross Brawn 
Ferrari 575 

Chris Mills (Basketball player) 
Lamborghini Diablo (Yellow) 

Antoine Walker (Basketballer) 
Bentley (Golden-Orange) 

Shaquille O Neal (Lakers center) 
Cadillac Escalade (Deep Red) 
Ferrari F355 (Silver) 
Mercedes-Benz CL600 (Red)


Had two footy players from the same London club wanted to buy skylines... talk the talk but didn't walk the walk ...


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Lee, is that your motor that you hear the door slam and it takes 2 attempts to start it, 
Paul


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

im doing a fly past on the the road a few times 
first turn of the key for me paul 
i dont have as much to break now paul as ive binned the twins and gone single.
all the best 
lee

hows ya cars?


----------



## brutalbobby (Sep 1, 2003)

I read somewhere that Vin Diesel after filming the first f&f sold his porsche 911 and purchased a gtr but not sure which model?


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Coogan only borrowed a GTR... Didn't own it - then wrote about it in Car and said that he didn't get on with the car that much - I still have the mag somewhere!


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Sultan of Bruneis Brother (Got Oil?) 
x3 Ferrari F40s (Red, White, Black) 
x5 Ferrari F50s (Red, Silver, Black, Yellow, White) 
x3 Ferrari 456GT Venices (Estate) 
x3 Ferrari 456GTs (Saloon/Sedan) 
x3 Ferrari 456GTs (Convertibles) 
x2 Ferrari Mythos" (Red, Blue) 
Ferrari FX (Red) 
Aston Martin AM2 (Red) 
Bentley Java 
Bentley Java (Estate, Silver) 
Bentley Grand Prix 
Bentley Pegasus (Estate) 
Rolls Royce Limo (Black) 
Bentley Dominator (SUV) 
Mercedes-Benz Pullman (Replica) 
Mercedes-Benz 300SL (Replica based on 500SL) 
x6 Dauer 962s (Red, Yellow etc.) 
*x8 McLaren F1s inc. LM Versions (Black etc.) *

some people eh? 

and thats only his brother. the sultan himself is said to have around 5000 cars isnt he?


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Prince Nazeem...*

or whatever his name is bought one off the guy I got my Sunny from quite a few years back.

Luke


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

You may as well add Cem's car to that list, because people (non owners, just kids who like the car) have made quite a lot of threads regarding the car (and owner) on various USA-based car forums (not Tripleplate) (yes, I know you would think - USA, forums, and kids  ). But nonetheless, :smokin:


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

USA forum???


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

paul said:


> *USA forum??? *


I've reworded my post to make it easier to interpret.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Paul Walker has an R34 Vspec II. After the first movie - Motorex got him a silver car .

He decided he didnt want the silver , and he had a Blue Vspec II for a little while . Then /now its a White R34 Vspec II.

The car was in the Dunlop booth at the SEMA show in Las Vegas this year. Tomei motor , lots of cool parts.

I met Paul when he bought his first car. I showed him how to launch it up at Palmdale at a NIRA event.


----------



## Ultimate X (Oct 31, 2003)

And how much does he know about the Skyline? Not much, huh?

And i wounder how much those celebrities they drive their cars.
Again, not much.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey tyndago

I will be in LA in Feb (Redondo Beach) Any chance of a meet up?

Jimgill is out there working at the moment.. He used to own a stunning BB R34 GTR VSpec II... He is looking for a car while he is over there too...

If not any idea if there are any SoCal meetings over there late feb early march? (Jap pref Supra etc  )


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

ZXSpectrum said:


> *I will be in LA in Feb (Redondo Beach) Any chance of a meet up?
> If not any idea if there are any SoCal meetings over there late feb early march? (Jap pref Supra etc  ) *


There should be some stuff going on then . 

I am close to Redondo Beach - Long Beach.

You can always try and get ahold of me at RB Motoring when you are out this way .

www.rbmotoring.com


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Will Do Matey...


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Ultimate X said:


> *And how much does he know about the Skyline? Not much, huh?
> 
> And i wounder how much those celebrities they drive their cars.
> Again, not much. *


From what ive read Paul Walker is meant to be quite a good driver. An enthusiast


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Wasn't the silver R34 GT-R Craig Lieberman's?


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

LSR said:


> *Wasn't the silver R34 GT-R Craig Lieberman's?  *


That was blue until the film industry got their hands on it, i think that got auctioned off to someone didnt it?


----------



## evia (Apr 30, 2003)

Ben_L said:


> *Not enough skylines in this list. Some people have no taste eh...
> 
> 
> Edison Chan (Canto Pop Star)
> ...


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Heres Paul Walkers car at the Sema show :smokin: 

<img src=http://img1.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Deano/PWalkers_car.jpg>


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

That is a VERY nice R34... :smokin:

Love those Wheels...


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

paul said:


> *That was blue until the film industry got their hands on it, i think that got auctioned off to someone didnt it? *


It was Black . Then Craig painted it Blue . 

For 2Fast2Furious they painted it Silver with the blue stripes .

After the movie Craig painted it back to Blue.

After that he sold it to a shop that painted it back to Black.

The abridged history of the Blackbird...


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

On the subject of the Sultan of Brunei, there was an article in Autocar a few years back where they got to look round his 'garage'. It was just unbelievable...
Apparently he had over 100 rollers and RR staff living there and if he wanted in particular to take out the yellow corniche and it was not working he would just instruct the technicians to nick bits of the black, red etc one to get it working. If the donor car ended up missing a few too many parts he'd just have it scrapped
Also, his brother got into bikes and just ordered...all of them..something like 90 odd bikes. He fell off one and got the hump so had the entire lot dumped in the sea
The garage was unbelievable but even that was eclipsed by his personal musuem which he adds to every year by buying a few of the last years F1 cars

I'm surprised he doesn't own an estate skyline....


----------

